# lobsters



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Grandson and Grandson-in-law keywest today


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Get the clarified butter ready.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Man those look good!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

We were actually off of Key Largo.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I understand there are lobster in the gulf off p'cola (shovel nose, or sim. Name). I'm sure those boys had a blast, and will always have this memory - nice!


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

nice, thanks for sharing. Now Im gettin hungry for some good seafood!!


----------

